# Monroe or Ruston, Louisiana



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

does anyone know if there is a yarn shop near Ruston, or Monroe Louisiana?


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

look in your local telephone book or yellow pages


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

And then there's www.yellowpages.com.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

before I posted my question
I had already looked on www.yellowpages.com
only thing I found was Michaels
thought maybe somebody that lived in the area would know if there is a LYS


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

dotdot said:


> look in your local telephone book or yellow pages


my local phone book does not cover that part of the state


----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Jules934 (May 7, 2013)

It gets lonely without the LYSs. Lost another one just after New Years. As long as I'm sure of what I want I use the net, but there's no other place than a LYS to get the look and feel of a new yarn.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Hubby has an appointment there tomorrow , so was hoping to touchy feel some new yarns. Like you, I have to order off the internet ...


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Try this link for Monroe, LA

http://www.yellowpages.com/monroe-la/yarn-shop

and also found this one in Ruston. I would call first. The internet is not always current.

Stitchville 
207 N.Trenton St, Ruston LA
(318) 255-6446
Nestled in the heart of downtown Ruston, Stitchville is North Central Louisianaâs premier knitting and sewing shop. We also offer classes in knitting, sewing, crochet, and more! Come on by and find your new passion.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for the list I had only put "yarn" in the search.. Didn't think to put "yarn shop"! I will call the numbers and see if any are still in business ...


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Michael's in Monroe, Hobby Lobby in West Monroe, Stitchville in Ruston (very nice people). There's a knitting/crocheting group that meets on Tuesday evenings at BooksAMillion on Lamy Lane in Monroe.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

GrapeJam said:


> Try this link for Monroe, LA
> 
> http://www.yellowpages.com/monroe-la/yarn-shop
> 
> ...


I'm sad,, they are closed on Monday ... I will make sure if hubby has any more appointments in this area he does Not schedule them on Mondays!

:-(


----------



## cooljourney12 (Nov 11, 2013)

I live in Monroe area and we really need a good yarn shop in this area. I usually just go to joann's in Shreveport about once a month or order online. I will have to check out this Ruston shop. I haven't heard of it but it would be nice to have a closer yarn shop than Shreveport. Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

Do a search under

knitmap.com


----------



## Bonna (Apr 19, 2012)

If you are traveling to Shreveport for yarn, check out "Knitting Under the Influence of Nancy" on Line Ave. It's a very nice LYS. I believe it is also closed on Mondays.


----------



## cooljourney12 (Nov 11, 2013)

Will do and thank you for another treasure to seek out.


----------

